# Benefits of a balanced output on a DAC?



## SunnyWeather

What would be the benefits of a balanced output on a DAC compared to an unbalanced output in short?
   
  I have bought the Neumann KH120 active speakers and need a DAC, so I'm searchnig for a good portable USB-powered DAC and don't know should I take balance or unbalanced...
   
  Thank you!


----------



## RexAeterna

usually going balanced means better stereo separation since each channel has a dedicated ground to eliminate crosstalk and outside interference. balanced outputs also allow higher voltages to be fed to the sources if needed(like preamps,poweramps,mixers,ect). most commonly lot of audio interfaces are balanced sources. you can use unbalanced sources with a balanced source so no issues. i just think it'll be much better for people if wanting a balanced source and high quality DAC to look into getting an audio interface(most of them use high quality texas instrument chips) instead of trying to shop around for those advertised ''audiophile'' dacs if you just want a simple clean and transparent source that just does it's job.

e-mu 0404 is probably one of the most popular for professional and consumer use when it comes to a usb interface. if going firewire/IEEE 1394 Echo and Apogee makes lot of great stuff. apogee and RME though tend to use the same same texas instrument chip as echo brand dose for their converters and dacs but are usually more expensive in comprehension so for firewire i would probably defiantly recommend echo audiofire 2 if you do not need tons of features/inputs and output.

for usb it'll probably be hard to beat the e-mu 0404. it's a very transparent dac as well that measures flat from 20hz-20khz so it'll have no problem doing it's job.


----------



## temporaryname

AFAIK, The benefits of balanced apply mainly to live sound where long cables need to be run. The way balanced works is by transmitting both a positive and negative of the same signal. At the end the positive and negative combine to reproduce the original signal. Any discrepancies in the signal (usually accumulated interference due to the long cable run) will be cut out, preserving the original signals accuracy.
   
  In personal audio, my experience is that balanced components do little to improve the sound quality due to the short path between components. There usually is not enough room for interference to gather and deteriorate the signal. I find that the term balanced is being used more as marketing buzz words. But that's my experience. Technically, there should be some improvement to be heard if your whole set up, from source to driver, is balanced due to the lack of accumulated interference.
   
  IMHO, you won't find a $500 balanced amp besting a $1000 single ended amp (usually). I'd say balanced and single ended amps of the same price range are usually comparable. The difference from it being balanced would be little enough not to matter... the quality of the components, etc, is more what matters.
   
   
  IN SUMMARY: If you can, do it. If not, it's not that much of a loss.


----------



## SunnyWeather

Thank you for that clear answer RexAeterna,
   
  I just tought that taking a DAC/Headphone amp would be a better solution because these only do the conversion and amplification for the headphones, and an interface usually have mic preamps and MIDI that I don't really need and are bigger?
   
  Also, the DAC/AMP combos I have found (iBasso, Audioengine D1, Audioinst HUD-MX1) are so small that I can bring them on the road with my laptop and just plug them in and listen thru the headphones, no powering needed..
   
  I will look into those interfaces, thank you


----------



## Mauricio

Take a look at this thread.


----------



## SunnyWeather

Quote: 





mauricio said:


> Take a look at this thread.


 


  Thanks Mauricio,
  these are the ones I have been searching for since I joined yesterday,
  not many of these are that portable or USB-powered as you know.
   
  It would be great if I could get a clean sound, and high portability, so that, when I am not using the DAC/AMP with the Neumann KH120-s, I can just plug it into my laptop and use the headphones with it.


----------



## Mauricio

*HRT Streamer Pro*
  $499
   
  Balanced mini-XLR ouputs


----------



## Devarika Woulf

Where can I learn about putting together a balanced system? Where do I start and what do I buy? Any threads/posts on this question?


----------



## SunnyWeather

Quote: 





mauricio said:


> *HRT Streamer Pro*
> $499
> 
> Balanced mini-XLR ouputs


 


  Yes, but no headphone amp in that one...


----------



## SunnyWeather

Quote: 





devarika woulf said:


> Where can I learn about putting together a balanced system? Where do I start and what do I buy? Any threads/posts on this question?


 


  Maybe a new thread would be a good idea to get some answers on that


----------



## customNuts

Quote: 





sunnyweather said:


> What would be the benefits of a balanced output on a DAC compared to an unbalanced output in short?
> 
> I have bought the Neumann KH120 active speakers and need a DAC, so I'm searching for a good portable USB-powered DAC and don't know should I take balance or unbalanced...
> 
> Thank you!


 
  I am actually about to buy a pair of the kh120's and would love to hear your impression of them.
   
  Regarding the dac - I personally believe balanced is noticeably better, from personal experience. As a result all my gear is balanced. If you want something portable that has a balanced line out and a headphone out, it doesn't exist as far as I'm aware unfortunately. 
  You can get the balanced dac ie Ibasso DB2 & the HRT but you will need to buy a headphone amp also if you want that feature. If you went all the way and bought a balanced HP amp like PB2, RSA SR71b or the upcoming Alo Rx3, that would be a killer portable system but maybe more than you need or want to spend.
   
  If you want an all in one portable system, then a single ended usb dac/amp with a line out is the go and there are many to choose from. My recommendation would be something like the Practical Devices XM6. Go the Hi-end Wolfson Dac chip option and you have a sweet little unit. I really enjoyed mine. The amp is awesome with heaps of features/options. Bass boost, treble, boost, cross-feed, gain, Impedance, op-amp rolling & heaps of power to boot. Will drive anything from sensitive iem's to 600ohm T1's. One of, if not the most versatile portable dac/amps around. All depends on what your needs are. The XM5 is a cheaper version. (less DAC performance).
   
  A cheaper way to go than full balanced (& imo the best bang for buck option) would be to get the HRT Streamer pro (then the KH120's get an awesome balanced signal) & get the Objective 2 for $150 for headphone use. The O2 is one of the best value headphone amps around and there is plenty of info on them.
  Let me know if you have any other questions.
   
  Best of luck mate & sorry about your wallet!


----------

